# Table



## pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

Been travelling so I haven't been posting. Thought I would drop a few pics of a table I recently built and moved 1400 miles. The wood came from @Allen Tomaszek . It started with 2 bookmatched 5/4 x 19" figured black walnut. One of the boards twisted pretty good and ended up with 7/8" finished. Pretty happy overall. I bought a metal lathe to sell after removing the legs for use on this table. Sand blasted and constructed the top. Made steel supports to join top to legs. Moved it all. Painted the legs and finished the top on site and put it together.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful table pinky!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2016)

Wonder how many sticks I could make out of that. Lol. Beautiful. Keep saying I'm going to try something like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow that would is amazing! Nice finish too what is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

general finish - arm r seal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

That's good stuff. I like to keep it on hand but mine is very old and been through a freeze I need to get a new can.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 6, 2016)

Gorgeous table! Well done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2016)

John, great job! That's a beautiful piece of walnut! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2016)

NICE table- Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2016)

Thats sharp John! I bid on an old wood lathe with very similar cast legs at an auction, was planning to do the same thing. I think I bid 80 and it went for 100.... oh well....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I just bought an old metal lathe just so I could keep the legs. Sold the lathe a couple days later for the same price so I got a pair of legs for free.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 7, 2016)

Outstanding job on that table John.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 7, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. Hope you had a great time in Florida!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Hope you had a great time in Florida!



Allen, I did. Pretty hard to come back to this chit. Haven't seen the sun since I got back.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2016)

That's cool! I love those cast iron legs with the beautiful walnut top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 11, 2016)

Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 14, 2016)

I like that ! Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## F.W.von (Apr 18, 2016)

It be muey tough for sure.


----------

